
The New Scientific Method - nixtaken
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/oAsHa6xYMTBJWJGX6/the-new-scientific-method
======
jlelonm
> There is the old scientific method which was falsifiable, repeatable,
> frequentist, and it involved directly observable quantities.

> ...

> There is now the new scientific method which involves models, paradigm
> shifts, bayesianism, and it may not require a control variable when
> measurements are constructed from multiple, indirect observations.

This doesn't make much sense to me. How can there be a new scientific method?

Shouldn't these somehow boil down to the same thing: hypothesis, experiment,
evidence against the null?

